# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Кто следит за пользователями Интернета?

## zelenyi_kot

Кто следит за пользователями Интернета?

Многие из нас пользуются Интернетом, ищут информацию в поисковых системах, например, в системе Google. Но мало кому известно, что эта поисковая система активно используется правительством Соединенных Штатов Америки для разведывательных целей.

Вот некоторые факты о системе Google:

На каждом компьютере система Google оставляет метку, срок действия которой практически не ограничен. Метка содержит уникальные параметры компьютера, по которой можно восстановить историю поиска. По этой же метке можно узнать, чем интересовался пользователь за всю историю пользования системой Google. Она также записывает все сетевые адреса пользователей службы поиска в Интернете и сохраняет собранные сведения неограниченное время.

Высшие руководители компании Google отказываются отвечать на вопрос, зачем им нужны столь подробные сведения. Но абсолютно достоверно известно что владельцы компании Сергей Брин и Мэт Кат в середине 90-х годов работали в подразделении радиоэлектронной разведки Агентства национальной безопасности США.

Это же агентство с середины 70-х годов осуществляет эксплуатацию глобальной системы радиоэлектронной разведки, известной под именем “Эшелон”. Сегодня эта система позволяет вести выборочный перехват сообщений, отправляемых по сетям гражданской и правительственной связи на территории США, Канады, Великобритании, Австралии и Новой Зеландии, а из сетей связи сопредельных стран.

Система “Эшелон” может перехватывать сообщения и российских абонентов. Ведь центры обработки данных популярных систем обмена сообщениями ICQ и MSN Messenger, а также Интернет – телефонии Skype находятся на территории Соединенных Штатов Америки. Не исключено что программы шпионажа, совместимые с “Эшелоном”, включены в новейшую версию операционной системы Microsoft Windows Vista.

Гиперцентрализация обработки информации породила множество проблем, связанных с охраной приватных сведений. Пользователи российских сетей сотовой связи знают о том, что диски с базами данных об абонентах можно купить практически на любом радиорынке. Рядом продаются диски с историей банковских проводок через расчётно-кассовые центры Банка России и базы данных адресов электронной почты, которые обычно используются для рассылки рекламы. Усилия спецслужб по борьбе с пиратами, вторгающимися в частную жизнь россиян пока не привели к успеху – подпольный рынок конфиденциальных данных процветает.

Может показаться, что в условиях тотальной слежки живое общение остается единственным неподконтрольным источником информации для простых людей. Но это уже не так. Примером может служить недавняя история с приобретением сайта Интернет – дневников “Живой журнал” российским олигархом Александром Мамутом. Мамут и его израильский партнер Антон Носик организовали компанию “Суп”, которой принадлежат права на популярный онлайновый сервис. И уже сегодня зарубежным спецслужбам предоставлена возможность мониторинга приватных записей пользователей, установления их местонахождения, выявления привычек и интересов.

Российские сервисы бесплатной почты предоставляют до нескольких гигабайт свободного дискового пространства всем желающим пользователям. И поскольку нет необходимости в периодическом удалении писем, в ящике зачастую остаются все письма, написанные или полученные пользователем. Никто не может дать гарантировать то, что к этому массиву приватной информации не имеют доступа спецслужбы или криминальные элементы.

К слову сказать, технология поиска информации в сети Интернете остается тайной за семью печатями. Реальные возможности поисковых машин никогда и нигде не были опубликованы. Обеспечение национальной безопасности в области информационных технологий требует не только снятия завесы секретности с этих сведений, но и общественного контроля над деятельностью организаций, накапливающих приватную информацию.

Рубен Искандарян

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

И что конкретно вы предлагаете ? Вот если бы вы сказали как найти эту "метку" ( если она вообще существует ) и поменять в целях конспирации , а так это больше похоже на жёлтую прессу .

----------


## eech

> На каждом компьютере система Google оставляет метку, срок действия которой практически не ограничен. Метка содержит уникальные параметры компьютера, по которой можно восстановить историю поиска. По этой же метке можно узнать, чем интересовался пользователь за всю историю пользования системой Google. Она также записывает все сетевые адреса пользователей службы поиска в Интернете и сохраняет собранные сведения неограниченное время.


Извините, но  когда происходит демонизация кого либо - не верю! (с) Станиславский.
Уже демонизировали и Гришку Распутина, и Сталина и Берию...
Гугл действительно оставляет куки. И что? Что может определить Гугл? IP? Он динамический. Провайдера? Для провайдера Гугл - не авторитет. Браузер? Он фальшивый, как и операционная система (соотв. скрипты блокируются). Список того, что я искал? Нет смысла хранить его идентификатор на моей машине. А список пусть хранят, если на дисках места много...  :Smiley: 
Про жж и подобное можно сказать одно - стоит ли хранить в инете, особенно в открытом доступе что-то личное? Зачем это?
А про почту - используйте почтовый клиент и не оставляйте писем на сервере, только и всего.
Мое мнение: Такая слежка в инете просто должна существовать. Не только профессиональная, но и любительская. Но вот масштабы, мне кажется, сильно преувеличены. Очередной "гроб на колесиках" и "черные колготки".  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> И что конкретно вы предлагаете ? Вот если бы вы сказали как найти эту "метку" ( если она вообще существует ) и поменять в целях конспирации , а так это больше похоже на жёлтую прессу .


Эта "метка", это куки обычные. Параноики чистят их при каждом рестарте.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Угу, куки. Да и вся статья отдает параноей.

----------


## ed13

> Угу, куки. Да и вся статья отдает параноей.


 Х-м-м-м... "Если у вас паранойя, то это совсем не значит, что за вами никто не следит" (с)...  :Wink:

----------


## orvman

Вчиталъ. Плакалъ.

P.S. Ага, а папа у меня в КГБ отработал много лет. Типа "радио разведка". На полном серьезе.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Продраный баян... подобное было описано задолго до появления гугля....

----------


## pig

Бёрд Киви про "Эшелон" всё уже написал года три назад.

----------


## sergey_gum

БредЪ.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Аааа... *жутко краснея* американцы читали всё что я вчера писала по аське...

----------


## MedvedD

> Аааа... *жутко краснея* американцы читали всё что я вчера писала по аське...


 :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   Неужели про пользование пиратской Виндой писали?  :Wink:

----------


## eech

Да нет, слежка есть - это бесспорно. Доводилось даже читать из BBS-ки (!) разговоры (а может это тоже придумано? Никто не поручится...) двух новых русских. Слушали американцы, потом перевели в литературном виде на английский. А читал я уже по русски.  :Smiley:  Я бы привел тут, но правила форума строги.  :Sad:  Рискну небольшую цитатку...



> А: Валька дома?
> 
> С: Ушла на мужские половые органы изучать английский язык. Составила себе какое-то имевшее секс резюме и теперь устала иметь секс рассылая его разным звенящим мужским половым оганам.


Я плакалъ.  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

В разделе Юмор можно попробовать выложить.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Согласен с Палычем не плохая идея! :Smiley:  Но если взять без слежки все же не обходится.... все зависит от масштабов слежки. В нашей организации весь трафик принадлежит компании. Посему в одном из пунктов договора черным по белому прописано, что служба безопасности имеет право проверить все что получал и отправлял пользователь, а так же на каких сайтах бывал и какие сообщения , кому отправлял в аське. Короче говоря снифится все что уходит и приходит,дабы избежать утечки информации. Сейчас куча народу желает пользоваться майл ру агентом. Служба безопасности озадачена тем что перехватывать его сообщения теми сниферами какие есть не получается! Ну и естественно данную задачу навесили на меня... пока я не разберусь чем снифить данный месенджер, а агента ставить запретили. Ну а я и не сильно то спешу с этим разбиратся .... хотя видимо или придется искать снифер который будет его ловить или проехаться службе безопасности по ушам, что такой качественный продукт сделали и развести руками. Что скорей всего и сделаю :Smiley:

----------


## eech

Выложил.  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Кстати, небольшой апдейт к первому сообщению, источники близкие к проверенным сообщают, что через скайп не только перехватывают все сообщения, но и подслушивают и подглядывают... А подсмотренное видео потом распространяют через платные порно-сайты.

----------


## Numb

> Кстати, небольшой апдейт к первому сообщению, источники близкие к проверенным сообщают, что через скайп не только перехватывают все сообщения, но и подслушивают и подглядывают... А подсмотренное видео потом распространяют через платные порно-сайты.


Вот здесь - 

```
blackhat.com/presentations/bh-europe-06/bh-eu-06-biondi/bh-eu-06-biondi-up.pdf
```

 пишут немножко другое, наоборот, хвалят SKYPE за криптографию. Хотя, конечно, что один зашифровал, другой завсегда расшифровать сможет... Хорошо бы, чтобы специалисты прокомментировали.
PS: тем, кто захочет посмотреть: файл .pdf около 3мб весит, пытаться открыть прямо в окне браузера не рекомендуется. И текст только английский.

----------


## Max_Novak

Как срашно в Интернете, особенно тем кто ищет через гугл что-то непристойное  :Smiley:  Просто ужас как пугают и без того запуганных пользователей, которые и так не знают кому верить и как от всего защитится. 
А если серьезно, то конечно следят, а как вы думали? ICQ переписка тоже хранится на серверах AOL, провайдер тоже может перехватывать трафик, телефонные разговоры тоже записываются. Любой поисковик ведет историю сделанных запросов. А представте как трудно осмысленно читать все эти логи? Можно конечно отфильтровать только нужное, но опять же кому это нужно, а главное зачем?

----------


## Orlea

Кому нужно и зачем ? Ну, у нас, например, некоторые провайдеры обрубают заграничный трафик тем, кто много качает с варезных сайтов. И в логах им копаться не лень, потому как лучше самому покопаться в логах, чем ждать когда до тебя докопается государство (извините за каламбур).

----------


## rim

> пишут немножко другое, наоборот, хвалят SKYPE за криптографию. Хотя, конечно, что один зашифровал, другой завсегда расшифровать сможет... Хорошо бы, чтобы специалисты прокомментировали.
> 
> [/SIZE]


Осенью накрыли одного товарища, который скрывался от американского правосудия на Шри Ланке. Он решил с дочкой поговорить. По skype. Или еще какой проге. Шифруется то он конечно. Только логи еще никто не отменял. ФБР (или АНБ), не помню точно, без особых усилий вычислили, где он. Так что надо вообще стараться не оставлять электронных следов, платить только наличными, налоги не платить, телефон нафиг, девушек только резиновых. Если ты параноик конечно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Кстати, небольшой апдейт к первому сообщению, источники близкие к проверенным сообщают, что через скайп не только перехватывают все сообщения, но и подслушивают и подглядывают... А подсмотренное видео потом распространяют через платные порно-сайты.


Теоретически можно вообще слушать весь инет но вот только врятли это комуто необходимо да и ресурсов нужно немеренно чтоб слушать весь инет :Wink: 




> Осенью накрыли одного товарища, который скрывался от американского правосудия на Шри Ланке. Он решил с дочкой поговорить. По skype. Или еще какой проге. Шифруется то он конечно. Только логи еще никто не отменял. ФБР (или АНБ), не помню точно, без особых усилий вычислили, где он. Так что надо вообще стараться не оставлять электронных следов, платить только наличными, налоги не платить, телефон нафиг, девушек только резиновых. Если ты параноик конечно.


Молоток классно сказал ...! А вообще еще хочу добавить от себя что и компы повыкидывать чтоб соблазна лазить по инету не было  :Wink:

----------


## Rarugg

Мне остро не понравилось когда на адреса 72.14.211.104:80 pagead2.googlesyndication.com ed-in-f147.google.com от меня Опера9 стала при каждом клике отсылать по 10-20 кБ данных. 
Запретил в Outposte активное содержимое все прекратилось. Через несколько минут включил ушло около 90 кБ, за мой счет.
Нашел записи в Opera.ini и 2 файла с этими адресами в корневом каталоге Opera. Назывались они: Override и Override.download.ini
Это что, слежка? Вычистил, удалил стало все хорошо.

----------


## 369

> *Поможем сделать Opera удобнее* *27.01.2007* | Mongoose | Opera Opera, еженедельки, новые возможности      Неделю назад Opera Software выпустила очередную еженедельную сборку браузера под номером 9.10 (8701). Но не простую. В неё специально встроена возможность отослать разработчикам всю информацию о параметрах конфигурации и использования Вами браузера Opera. *Разработчики честно предупредили об этом: после установки Вы увидите напоминание о том, что эта возможность включена и объяснение как её отключить*. Так же они заверили, что никакие критичные данные не будут передаваться, и эта возможность не будет включена в финальную версию.  По моему мнению это очень полезный эксперимент - разработчики смогут узнать какими возможностями мы пользуемся, а какими нет, и смогут и расширить возможности какой-то функциональности, и уберут с глаз долой лишнее. Поэтому я предлагаю поучаствовать всем, но памятуя о том, что это всё же тестовая сборка. Впрочем она стабильна, и ею вполне можно пользоваться.  Что нужно? Ничего особенного. Просто скачать и установить эту сборку.  Результаты обследования настроек Вашего браузера будут лежать в вашем профиле в файле \usagereport\report.xml, и вы можете его поизучать самостоятельно.


 Не это ли причина?

----------


## Rarugg

369 это не то.
Оперой 9.02 пользуюсь давно как только вышла и ничего подобного не было, все время смотрел логи Outpost, чтобы убрать ненужные мне соединения.

----------

